# Lowrance elite 4x hdi ice machine



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Need some help setting this thing up properly guys please and thank you


----------



## matt93pgt (Jul 30, 2008)

I cant seem to get it dialed in also. I get alot of vertical bars from a standing jig. I miss my m68c


----------



## Attica_Dav (May 4, 2010)

There are some videos online that may help you.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know if you are trying to use the downscan or not, I have the straight elite 4. I set up mine in advanced mode, you have access to more settings that way. I manually set everything, ping speed high, sensitivity between 60 and 75%, color line 50 % or so. Freshwater setting, not ice, makes a difference on color background.

If I am staying at a static depth, I set the depth range manually for the bottom 10 feet of the water column, sometimes use the split screen zoom. I do not use flasher mode. Only set up your sensitivity to barely pick up your lure, I think the auto setting is too much, the marks on the screen from lure and fish are huge.

Sounds complex but is not once you do it a couple times.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

You want to set everything up manually. You want the ping turned all the way up. Don't want auto adjust on the depth. Set the sensitivity to your liking


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok Thanks guys I worked with it today alot and got it close it's dang near impossible to set the flasher and sonar good at the same time


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Forget the flasher, sonar screen Much better


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

msfcarp said:


> I don't know if you are trying to use the downscan or not, I have the straight elite 4. I set up mine in advanced mode, you have access to more settings that way. I manually set everything, ping speed high, sensitivity between 60 and 75%, color line 50 % or so. Freshwater setting, not ice, makes a difference on color background.
> 
> If I am staying at a static depth, I set the depth range manually for the bottom 10 feet of the water column, sometimes use the split screen zoom. I do not use flasher mode. Only set up your sensitivity to barely pick up your lure, I think the auto setting is too much, the marks on the screen from lure and fish are huge.
> 
> ...


Just wondering why you suggest freshwater setting not ice? Isn't it designed to give you a better ice fishing reading?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

The fishing "mode" is supposed to provide "preset packages of sonar settings geared to specific fishing conditions" according to the operating manual. When you run your unit in "manual" mod, the fresh water setting changes the color arrangement is all, I believe. White screen, brown bottom, signals are green. I do not like the colors on the ice fishing setting. (black/blue/yellow?) I pretty much set everything up manually.

I initially set mine up with everyone's advice from here also.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah freshwater mode for me. When I use my hds7 I run it in general use mode. Those are the color palates I prefer. Manual sensitivity, ping turned up a bit turn, amplitude scope turned on. Surface clarity and noise reject off if there's no other units running around me. 
I adjust sensitivity every time out and throughout the day if I'm changing depths or lure types.


----------



## Doc L. (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for these tips . I have been using the flasher mode . I don't feel the flasher shows good separation between the lure and fish. I will also try to get off the auto sensitivity . Will try split screen and nix the ice mode possibly. 

Do you also use the down scan overlay ? 
I have left the that off so far .

Also , when you start the unit setup it asks what transducer you are using ,,, I didn't pick one of the many options . I have a elite 4 hdi


If you like your insurance ...you can keep it.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Doc L. said:


> Thanks for these tips . I have been using the flasher mode . I don't feel the flasher shows good separation between the lure and fish. I will also try to get off the auto sensitivity . Will try split screen and nix the ice mode possibly.
> 
> Do you also use the down scan overlay ?
> I have left the that off so far .
> ...






Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jacobsladder (Jan 3, 2012)

Msfcarp.....thanks! Used your tips and made a huge difference for me with my Lowrance.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

jacobsladder said:


> Msfcarp.....thanks! Used your tips and made a huge difference for me with my Lowrance.



Happy I could help you!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

msfcarp said:


> ...Only set up your sensitivity to barely pick up your lure, I think the auto setting is too much, the marks on the screen from lure and fish are huge....


I noticed this on Saturday. It was only the third time I've used mine, but DAMN...the little tiny teardrop looked HUGE. So I backed the sensitivity down to where I could just barely pick up the lure (like you said), and it was great. 

I'm still playing around with whether I like the "ice" or "freshwater" mode better. I guess it's just personal color preference, because frankly I didn't see a whole lotta difference in operation or marking fish.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

just ducky said:


> I noticed this on Saturday. It was only the third time I've used mine, but DAMN...the little tiny teardrop looked HUGE. So I backed the sensitivity down to where I could just barely pick up the lure (like you said), and it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing around with whether I like the "ice" or "freshwater" mode better. I guess it's just personal color preference, because frankly I didn't see a whole lotta difference in operation or marking fish.



Yep, I think thats all it is is color preference, I just didn't like the ice colors myself.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

